# cheap deal for flourite 7kg bags



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i'm not advertising but if you're interested in the regular flourite(7kg) for 13 dollars with free shipping ask me its from a big company...


----------



## shikari (Aug 16, 2010)

I am Interested.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

go to petsmart.com and call the customer service (1-800-738-1385 ext. 2518) say that you want to price match a product called sea chem flourite. they'll ask you for the site and tell them to go to www.mopsdirect.us (product page is actually http://www.mopsdirect.us/flourite-regular-p-1101.html?currency=USD) they should find it themselves after you tell them the address and then there you can place orders on bags of flourite with free shipping for 13 dollars. but you can't add any more additional discounts via codes.


----------



## shikari (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks,i need a lot for a 75 g and a 125 g.


----------



## akdmks (Jun 12, 2010)

did anybody try this? does it work even though it says 11.50 for shipping?


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

Thats a very good deal! Wish I had another tank.


----------



## aman74 (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm confused, I assume your reason to buy it from Petsmart and not MOPS is to get the free shipping, but Petsmart says only free shipping on orders over 25.00USD.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i already bought two bags and they're in my tank... the free shipping is a promotional offer


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i posted this a while ago but now the promo is expired... :/... just do don't think, you can think about it afterwards...


----------

